# How to open url in dos shell?



## daemon (Jul 27, 2007)

can any please help on this? & in bash shell too & also how to download files from dos & bash shell too


thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!


----------



## cynosure (Jul 27, 2007)

In bash you need to download a program called links.
then use it this ways:

links www.google.com :::: OR links <your url>

This will open google.com. 8)
But no images will be displayed, so dont search google images 

I dont know about DOS.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> can any please help on this? & in bash shell too & also how to download files from dos & bash shell too
> 
> 
> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!


*lynx.browser.org/
*home.pacific.net.sg/~kennethkwok/lynx/
*gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm
*www.gnu.org/software/wget/


----------



## cynosure (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh.. he was asking for downloading files. Read the query incorrectly.


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jul 28, 2007)

> also how to download files from dos & bash shell too


on bash shell you have wget
dono if dos ever had this kindda programme


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 28, 2007)

Bash shell has wget for terminal downloading and lynx text-web-browser for WWW browsing. U can install gwget a GUI version of wget. I have never used it.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 29, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> can any please help on this? & in bash shell too & also how to download files from dos & bash shell too
> 
> 
> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!!!!


If you are trying to do this on your server, to keep the URL open, use screen and lynx and open the URL and deatch screen. More info on screen 
*www.rackaid.com/resources/linux-tutorials/general-tutorials/linux-screen.cfm


----------



## daemon (Aug 1, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> In bash you need to download a program called links.
> then use it this ways:
> 
> links www.google.com :::: OR links <your url>
> ...



Can you tell me that where to download that from??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 1, 2007)

use apt-get or yum to install lynx


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 1, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> use apt-get or yum to install lynx


Yes. Do that. 

*BUT: NEVER USE smart TO MANAGE PACKAGES ON LINUX. smart is worst!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

